# Gaahhh! Fbar form downloading problems



## Fjordlover (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi again. I'm baaaaackkkkk!

I have been trying to download my fbar form, but with no luck whatsoever! I've downloaded the lastest Adobe Reader, tried opening it up in both Explorer and Google Chrome, but nothing! 

Is there anyone that can help me? I would love to get this finished today!


----------



## Fjordlover (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh, nevermind! Managed to find/get it to work. Why can't they make this easy????? It's almost like they don't want us to report!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Glad you got it to work. I think I know what may have caused the problem, cause I seem to recall running into the same issue myself. They really do want you to download the form, fill it out on your own computer and then upload it to the site. 

I know I ran into problems because I was doing a second FBAR for a friend who doesn't have any Internet access at all.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fjordlover (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah, that was pretty much it. I could not figure out why it wouldn't open online, like any other normal pdf file, but I found it in my downloads and the rest is history!

It's not so difficult when you figure it out! I feel sorry for people who aren't internet savy or don't have access to it. 

Going to have a nice glass of Australian Shiraz to celebrate the end of the US tax filing season for me. Hopefully I didn't make any stupid mistakes and I will never hear from the IRS!

Thanks again Bev for all of your help!


----------

